# What will ObamaCare mean for Expats in the Philippines?



## Zone199 (Oct 21, 2013)

I've read in some places that ObamaCare does not impact those living outside of the USA. But I was wondering if anyone knows anymore about it.

Thanks
Maxx


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Zone199 said:


> I've read in some places that ObamaCare does not impact those living outside of the USA. But I was wondering if anyone knows anymore about it.
> 
> Thanks
> Maxx


That would be true as it is or would not be usable outside of the US. Same with Medicare/Medicaid. Just like Medicare when collecting Social Security, there has to be a way to opt out of it.
Note, Guam would be the closest place to the Philippines where Medicare, Obamacare and the like are usable..


----------



## Zone199 (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks Gene, that goes along with what I've seen elsewhere. I was hoping I wouldn't have to deal with it if I moved to the Philippines. Looks like I won't and that's a good thing.

Maxx


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Funny you posted this as I was just looking into it. Here is a link and a quote from said link:

Questions and Answers on the Individual Shared Responsibility Provision

12. Are US citizens living abroad subject to the individual shared responsibility provision?
Yes. However, U.S. citizens who live abroad for a calendar year (or at least 330 days within a 12 month period) are treated as having minimum essential coverage for the year (or period). These are individuals who qualify for an exclusion from income under section 911 of the Code. See Publication 54 for further information on the section 911 exclusion. They need take no further action to comply with the individual shared responsibility provision.

However, what is not clear to me is how you prove your country of residence for the period. In my case, I file my US taxes with a PH address, but I know others often use a US address.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

DonAndAbby said:


> Funny you posted this as I was just looking into it. Here is a link and a quote from said link:
> 
> Questions and Answers on the Individual Shared Responsibility Provision
> 
> ...


If you are filing for foreign earned income credit (using form 2555) for income earned while living abroad, that should be sufficient proof that you are living overseas. You cannot file for this exclusion without 330 days out of country per year. I currently file this form for my income (not applicable to retirement plan income) with a residential address in the Philippines and a US mailing address (RAO). 

As a retiree, I would imagine that your Visa should be sufficient proof. I would be even more diligent with your tax return filing and keep the recommended documentation on hand (visa paperwork, previous tax returns, proof of residence, etc.) in case of the event of an audit.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

To expand on jon1's answer, during an audit they will want to see stamps in your passport showing you actually entered or exited the countries you said you did. Just make sure whenever you enter or exit a country that the immigration official stamps your passport and you should be ok.


----------

